# Tiamat for ICS?



## beachbum (Aug 15, 2011)

Just was trying to download the latest Tiamat kernel for GB (1.1.5), which BTW the link is broken/doesnt work/etc.

But just above the GB kernel, there are al ready TWO! versions of ICS kernels??
Did I miss something? Thunderbolt still has no stable/daily ROM that is ICS.. how can Tiamat make a kernel?

either way check it out for yourself:

http://tiamat-dev.com/mecha/


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Even the testing roms need a kernel...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

beachbum said:


> Just was trying to download the latest Tiamat kernel for GB (1.1.5), which BTW the link is broken/doesnt work/etc.
> 
> But just above the GB kernel, there are al ready TWO! versions of ICS kernels??
> Did I miss something? Thunderbolt still has no stable/daily ROM that is ICS.. how can Tiamat make a kernel?
> ...


If you're still looking for that tiamat gb kernel, user hardnheavy has a link in the thundershed forum, I believe his link is still live. If you still can't find it, I can provide a dropbox link.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------

